# Filter media bags



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

What do you use as a cheaper alternative to filter media bags from the LFS?


----------



## michaelw81 (Sep 24, 2010)

I use nylon mesh bags that come with groceries like onions for large-grained media such as Biohome and Matrix.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

The nylon mesh bags arent purchasable unless you want a buttload of onions at your house LOL! Im curious about this too as I have my media (lava rock) just laying in my sump


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

white shower sponge. Just untie the knot. You will have a long media bag.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

:O 

I didnt even think of that! I've used them to tie down moss but didn't even think of them as media bags.


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

tobalman said:


> white shower sponge. Just untie the knot. You will have a long media bag.


Interesting!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Mesh filter socks work wonders and are super easy to clean. Great for larger tanks too, tiny filter bags just don't cut it.

http://www.bigreefdepot.com/4-inch-mesh-filter-sock-plastic-ring-200-micron-p/flm1003.htm


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

I use dollarama laundry bags. The small ones for baby socks. Just cut out the zipper part and put media in there. The holes are a little big but matrix fits in there perfectly.


----------

